# Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern



## Haitu (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

kann es denn wahr sein?
Beim Aushub für die Vorklärung treffe ich mitten auf dem Lande in meinem Garten bei 80cm Tiefe auf eine 15cm starke Betonplatte.
 
Nix mehr Hacke und Schüppe, jetzt bin ich mit einem Stemmhammer zugange.
Darunter allerdings ist dann ein richtig schöner, schwarzer, fetter und auch steinfreier Boden. Das lässt dann allerdings für die Vertiefung des sich anschließenden Teiches hoffen, da sich dort auf der jetzigen Teichsole die Betonplatte wohl nicht fortsetzt.
Hier ein Foto der Aushubarbeiten bis heute. Der rechteckige Aushub ist für die Vorklärung und links sieht man schon die spätere Form des Bodenfilters.


----------



## toschbaer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

HALLO OTTO,

immer schön  

LG von der Steinegge
Friedhelm


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Otto,

ich habe gerade mal auf Deine Internetseite geschaut. Was für ein Riesenprojekt und so schön viel Fläche zum Graben. 
Ich wünsche Dir keine unliebsamen Überraschungen mehr.


----------



## axel (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Otto !

Also ich bedaure Dich mal !
Da hast Du ja ganz schön zu tun mit dem Beton ! 
Ich mußte ja für mein Wasserfall auch ne Betonplatte mit ner großen Flex bearbeiten , das war ne Arbeit . 
Dafür wird Deine Anlage aber Top  
Die Mühe lohnt sich 

Lg

axel


----------



## bussi67 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Otto   

nicht böse sein    

aber :

Da hilft nur in die Hände spucken      

Gruß   Dirk


----------



## Joachim (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Jammerlappen!





  

Ne Spass - Erdarbeiten sind immer wieder mit Überaschungen verbunden.  Das durften wir bei unserem Teichbau aktuell auch erfahren.
Zum Glück haben wir schweres Gerät kostenlos zur Hand ... 

Also: einmal kräftig in die Hände spucken und los gehts.


----------



## Haitu (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo,

Dank für die vielseitige Anteilnahme.  Wollte eigentlich auch nur mal was von meiner Teichbauerei erzählen.

Wie ich lese bin ich mit solchen Überraschungen nicht alleine. 
Hat schon jemand beim buddeln was interessantes gefunden. 
Außer Draht- und Plastikresten, Moniereisen, dicken Steinen, Coladosen, Bierflaschen und an ein Hufeisen kann ich mich erinnern ist mir noch nichts untergekommen. Ach so ja, Schädelteile habe ich auch gefunden, Kuh nehme ich mal an.
Die Hälfte habe ich ja auch schon weggemeißelt. Und wie es in Friedhelms Signatur steht ist ja auch der Weg das Ziel. 

Natürlich nehme ich die Sache gelassen. 
Außerdem hat es dazu geführt, dass ich mir jetzt doch den schon lange gewünschten und immer wieder herausgeschobenen Kauf eines Stemmhammers gegönnt habe.

Was mich irritiert ist, wie kommt die Betonplatte dahin? Ich habe die alten Leute hier im Dorf gefragt, da hat nie etwas gestanden. Es war immer nur ein Garten. Vielleicht war da mal ein Kompostplatz oder so. Es ist auf alle Fälle was Altes. Der Beton ist nicht mit Kies sondern mit kleinem Kalkstein wie er hier in der Gegend abgebaut wird als Zuschlag erstellt worden.
Zement ist da auch nicht so viel drin. Den Beton bekomme ich mit einem Flachmeißel klein.


----------



## Juleli (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Suche auf dem Feld nach alten Scherben jedes Mal wenn der frühere Nachbar sein Feld gepflügt hat. Meine Schwester und ich hatten beinahe eine ganze Porzellanschale zusammen und ein paar Porzellanpfeifenköpfe. Der frühere Besitzer muss echt viel gequalmt haben auf dem Feld ...


----------



## toschbaer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Juleli,
hast Du Zeltstangen dort eventuell auch gefunden?!? Vielleicht noch Knochenreste einer Friedenstaube?!?  
Da könnte es dann ja gut möglich sein, dass dort Friedensverträge "geraucht" wurden! :smoki 
Als ich meinen ersten Teich aushob, kam ein Gewehr aus dem 1. Weltkrieg zum Vorschein- also nichts so richtig friedliches....
So kannst Du Dich vielleicht glücklich schätzen, dass da so "friedliche" Menschen geackert haben...!  

Hallo Otto,
da ich auf der "Steinegge" wohne - und es heißt hier nicht ohne Grund so - der Bagger hatte 3 Schaufelzähne abgebrochen! (Er wollte schon aufhören..!)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Juleli (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Ne Friedhelm. Leider nicht. 
Aber vielleicht sollte ich nochmal hin und nachgucken. Vielleicht finden wir doch noch ein paar Utensilien des Westfälischen Friedens.


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Schädelteile?

Das ist aber nicht eine Grabplatte, die nur deswegen so tief liegt, weil sie aus römischer Zeit stammt? Nee, wohl unwahrscheinlich. Obwohl? Ähm. Römer hatten auch schon Beton. Sah etwas anders aus als heute.

Also, wenn das hier irgendwelche Archäologen lesen, dann kannst Du Dein Augenmerk für die nächsten drei bis zehn Jahre auf andere Projekte richten...


----------



## Dodi (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Otto!

Oh, Du armer!:shock 
Wer rechnet denn mit so einer Betonplatte? 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Beseitigung des Hindernisses.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ihr dürft mich mal bedauern*

Hallo Zusammen!

Hallo Otto!

Ich dachte immer ich währe mit meinem Bauschutt gestraft genug aber so eine Betonplatte.

Echt heftig.

Gib alles ........

.


----------

